

AlchemyVision API: Automatically extract and tag images - sbruchmann
http://www.alchemyapi.com/products/demo/alchemyvision/

======
jmathai
This works pretty well. Tagasauris has been around for a while and do
something similar (but a bit more).

Great work though. I threw a bunch of my photos and it did a good job tagging
with people, bike, beach, etc.

I've been wanting to integrate an automatic tagging system into Trovebox.
That's how I know the Tagasauris team. One day....

